# Bindings for Woman's board



## Rogue (Nov 29, 2014)

The problem for your price range is finding a medium in the one you want. Most left will be S or L. 

I have a pair of Flow Minx -SE which is the hybrid version and my feet were super locked in, but the straps seemed too short in the toe (size 8) (not an issue for regular flows) and I didn't like the lack of padding on the footbed. 

These may be too soft?: Flux GL

Union Legacy Don't know if the SM is small or small/medium 

Union Rosa 


The K2 look alright, but I don't know anything about them? Not that I do about Flux or Union either haha. I've considered getting some Flux this season though once I stop spending money on boots, tires, medical bills blah blah blah. I currently ride two sets of Lexas (love) 

And that's all I could find that are mediums on sale. I think I went to 5 or 6 different websites. Looks like everything is cleaned out from black Friday.


----------



## Matty_B_Bop (Jan 27, 2015)

Thanks for looking around Rogue!

I found these Flow Minx, which I think I'm going to get: 

Flow Minx Hybrid Snowboard Bindings - Women's 2015 | evo outlet

Those are $75 shipped. Do you have an opinion on those?

They come with the hybrid straps, which I've been reading is more responsive and comfortable. Plus, it will give her the option of choosing how she wants to strap in. 

Believe me, I would get Lexas if I could find them for cheap. I'll hopefully snag a pair late in the season.


Edit*

I also found these Flow Minx GT:

http://www.evo.com/outlet/snowboard...rid-snowboard-bindings-women-s-2015-white.jpg


----------



## Rogue (Nov 29, 2014)

Yep, those are the same ones I have, just a newer version. I sucked at using the rear entry on them, but I think that had more to do with the toe strap being so short. My boot just seemed too big for a medium. If she's in a 7.5 she'll have some more room I imagine. Like I said, they were definitely responsive; my feet didn't budge in them. I like a more cushy ride, so the lack of padding wasn't favorable to me.

I struggled to get them set up right in the beginning, but once I did, it wasn't a problem. I'm wondering now if I should try them again this season with my smaller boots 

*EDIT* Ohh I like the white GT ones and they are stiffer. Might be a good option?


----------



## taco tuesday (Jul 26, 2014)

I was just looking at Darkside and before coming to the forum they have some deals in the outlet section. These are the only mediums I saw. There are a bit above your desired price range but a pretty good deal on a great binding.http://www.darksidesnowboards.com/store/burton-support-local-lexa-bindings-brew-p_4470.html


----------



## Rogue (Nov 29, 2014)

taco tuesday said:


> I was just looking at Darkside and before coming to the forum they have some deals in the outlet section. These are the only mediums I saw. There are a bit above your desired price range but a pretty good deal on a great binding.Burton Support Local Lexa Bindings Brew | Hardgoods | Darkside Outlet | Darkside Snowboard Shop


 Hot damn that's cheap! I already have those, same color, but I swear I'm about to buy them for my third board! I mean unless Matty wants them....SAVE ME AND BUY THEM


----------



## Triple8Sol (Nov 24, 2008)

I really think you should put the Lexa back on your list. You should be able to find last year's for a good deal. I got a set for my gf's NS Infinity which pairs well, but also so she'd be able to keep it for the next board I get her, which will be another step up in aggressiveness, along the lines of the Hel Yes you picked up. A soft binding like of all of the ones you listed will be terrible on that board. Stick to a mid-flex binding such as the aforementioned Lexa or last year's Now IPO (size small), Union Trilogy, Flux GS and Nitro Eris.


----------



## Matty_B_Bop (Jan 27, 2015)

taco tuesday said:


> I was just looking at Darkside and before coming to the forum they have some deals in the outlet section. These are the only mediums I saw. There are a bit above your desired price range but a pretty good deal on a great binding.Burton Support Local Lexa Bindings Brew | Hardgoods | Darkside Outlet | Darkside Snowboard Shop


Nice! Thanks a ton for that link I just ordered those. 



Rogue said:


> Hot damn that's cheap! I already have those, same color, but I swear I'm about to buy them for my third board! I mean unless Matty wants them....SAVE ME AND BUY THEM


Haha. I bought them. 

How do you like the color? Can you post up a picture of them on one your setups?



Triple8Sol said:


> I really think you should put the Lexa back on your list. You should be able to find last year's for a good deal. I got a set for my gf's NS Infinity which pairs well, but also so she'd be able to keep it for the next board I get her, which will be another step up in aggressiveness, along the lines of the Hel Yes you picked up. A soft binding like of all of the ones you listed will be terrible on that board. Stick to a mid-flex binding such as the aforementioned Lexa or last year's Now IPO (size small), Union Trilogy, Flux GS and Nitro Eris.


Thanks for the advice. I called up Evo and was able to get another 20% off the Yes Hel Yes since they have their cyber monday deal still going on, and my board is still in transit. Used the extra money I saved to justify getting the Lexas posted above. 

I was just having a hard time finding the Lexas in a color other than that olive and pink.



*edit*



Here's what her new setup will be. Not sure how they will look together, but I don't care (only she will, haha). Hope she likes it.


----------



## F1EA (Oct 25, 2013)

Ha! 
I was gonna say, just get the Lexas.

So yeah.... neat.


----------



## Rogue (Nov 29, 2014)

Nah those blue will look good on anything ! They're darker than the store pics which is why I shared how it looks outside. What a steal!!


----------



## Matty_B_Bop (Jan 27, 2015)

Cool. Thanks, Rogue. 

Stoked I was able to get some Lexas for a decent price. This board will be a bit much for her right now, but it'll be something she can look forward to as she progresses. 

Thanks for sharing the pics. The color looks sweet!


----------



## Matty_B_Bop (Jan 27, 2015)

As you all know, I ordered the Lexas. 

However, USPS said the package was delivered at 12:33am on SATURDAY MORNING. Needless to say, I never received the package. I'm out the bindings (that I won't be able to find now probably) and out the money. 

I called Darkside and the guy that does the shipping isn't in. It's not their fault, but I just wanted to let them know in hopes of getting a refund or something. 

Anyway, super pissed about this. My second package that has been lost/no received this week. Two different purchases, but both USPS. 

Not a happy camper.


----------



## Rogue (Nov 29, 2014)

Matty_B_Bop said:


> As you all know, I ordered the Lexas.
> 
> However, USPS said the package was delivered at 12:33am on SATURDAY MORNING. Needless to say, I never received the package. I'm out the bindings (that I won't be able to find now probably) and out the money.
> 
> ...


Is it possible it was stolen? Or do you think just got lost? Wow I am so sorry to hear that what a massive disappointment for some sick bindings and ridiculous price. They delivered it am or pm? Next time send it to your work or require a signature? I'm sorry dude.


----------



## Matty_B_Bop (Jan 27, 2015)

Rogue said:


> Matty_B_Bop said:
> 
> 
> > As you all know, I ordered the Lexas.
> ...


Tracking info states that it was delivered at 12:33am on Saturday morning. AKA midnight. 

Never once heard of the postal service delivering packages at midnight ... on the weekend. 

Could very well have been stolen, but does I really don't think my package was delivered at midnight despite the tracking info. I was home for the Mail on Saturday when it would have come traditionally.


----------



## Rogue (Nov 29, 2014)

Any updates today?


----------



## f00bar (Mar 6, 2014)

First step would be to call the post office. They do deliver on Sundays, and this time of year its possible they are running a crazy shift.

One thing to consider is whether you've looked everywhere they would have put it as its likely too large for your mail box. There's a good half dozen places that I've found packages left between ups, usps, and fedex depending on size.


----------



## Matty_B_Bop (Jan 27, 2015)

I called the post office on Monday, but was on hold for 1 hour and couldn't take it any longer. 

Today I went to the Post Office and it turns out they held the package because I owed postage. Umm, what? Apparently Darkside didn't pay enough postage which is why they didn't deliver it. When I asked about the 12:33am Midnight "delivery" notification, they said that must have been an accident/incorrect scan. Sweet. 

Well, despite the stress, I got the package and that's what's important. I don't know if it's worth bothering Darkside about the headache and postage issue (since it was supposed to be free shipping). 

Regarding my other "lost" package from Evo, I was able to track that down as well. I shipped it to my local UPS center for pickup. The package was shipped UPS, then UPS transferred it to USPS due to size of the parcel. Had I known it was going to be transferred to USPS, I would have sent it to my house. Anyway, I went to UPS to pick it up on Monday but they said they didn't have it even though I knew it was there but the UPS dudes had no clue what I was trying to convey (which was understandable). When I went to USPS today, they confirmed that the package was signed by a UPS employee and dropped off. I went back to the UPS facility and talked to another person and they found it. After she gave me a stern talking to, I got my package. I told her that this wasn't my fault as UPS transferred it to USPS and I had the tracking info to prove it. Christ, what a hassle these two packages have been. 

This all happened on Monday, and at this point I had no idea where both of my packages were even though they were both "delivered." Hence my massive frustration. 

My parents wanted to get my GF something for Christmas, so they went in with me on some Outdoor Tech Wireless Chips for her, which is what is in the package I had sent to UPS.

All this BS and we don't even have any snow, haha. Oh, and it's currently 50 degrees out. All I want for Christmas is lots of god damn snow!


Anyway, here are the bindings. How do they look on the board? 






















All wrapped and waiting for Christmas:


----------



## f00bar (Mar 6, 2014)

Ya, the whole transfer to USPS from UPS/Fedex makes can be a drag at times. If often adds at least a day to shipping. However the plus side is you can get things on Sat/Sun.

Strange that it seemingly cost more for them to do that though. Typically its cheaper because UPS saves big on dropping a bunch of stuff off at the post office rather than driving all over town.


----------



## Rogue (Nov 29, 2014)

Badass!!! I just put them back on my board and the color never gets old, I don't care what they are mounted on. She's going to be so stoked!! 

Wow what a ridiculous hassle and I can imagine how long you were in line each time going back and forth. I guess the only upside is that you were able to get the items you paid for. I bought some pipe gloves from Solstice Supply Nov 30 and they are just now showing up today. The place I bought them from is like 3 hours away and I paid a stupid amount for standard shipping. Never again!


----------



## Elektropow (Mar 6, 2014)

Dude, right call definitely. My girlfriend became a better snowboarder instantly when she changed to Escapades (Hammockstrap and different highback, but similar rigidity).


----------

